# Experienced Snow Removal - Macomb/Oakland counties Michigan



## streetplower (Nov 10, 2012)

Experienced Snow Removal in Macomb and Oakland counties, Michigan.

CDL Class B Preferred

Seasonal work - on call basis 24/7

Pay rate based on experience. $18 - $25 an hour

If interested email me your phone number and a resume. If you do not have a resume, send detailed list of work experience.

[email protected]


----------

